#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Petroleum Refinery Engineering (W.L Nelson-4th Edition)

## dsp151

Excuse me Dear Friends, You Can Download 5th part of this book from



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Take Care.See More: Petroleum Refinery Engineering (W.L Nelson-4th Edition)

----------


## somucdm

thanks a lot

----------


## yzjie

Where is the former parts ? 1,2,3,4 ? 
would you send to me ?
thanks!
my email
y_zjie@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## dsp151

Hi yzjie, You Can Download from This Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Hi dsp151,

Thank you very much for your contribution to this forum and the good atittude you sound to have. I'd certainly vote for your contribution to be the best in this forum.

I flipped through the book and I can imagine how much effort you spent. However, there's a little glitch. Pages 44, 180, 232, 566 were missed and page 32 needs to be rescanned. It'd be kind of you if you try to scan and post.

Best regards,MB

----------


## kynelow

please help, when i click the link, i get this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I cant get the real link, i cannot copy paste as the link is like **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , the 4013...tion mean is not complete link. please help...thankyou

----------


## mirro

Can you please give me an idea how to open these files. it keeps saying that it needs the following volume to continue extraction. maybe somebody can join these 5 parts into a single one making them readable.  Thanks in advance

----------


## f81aa

dsp151, thanks

----------


## hazim23215

salam
the whole book is divided into 2 parts (part1= 170 mb, part2 = 226 mb)
these are mihd links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

note:
pages 32, 44, 180, 232, 566 presented complete at the end of PDF

----------


## hazim23215

hello mirro
after downloading all the parts put them in a folder, then open the folder and press (ctrl+A) and right click with the mouse and select "extract here", then u will get ur problem solved.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank.... I'm downloading it right now, Thanks

----------


## sri2cool4u

file expired . . . can anyone reupload it in mihd please

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Plz upload it again...

See More: Petroleum Refinery Engineering (W.L Nelson-4th Edition)

----------


## thawdar

Dear All,

Please upload Nelson again, all links are dead. Thanks.

----------


## jatinder saini

it is not downloading

----------


## XenaviX

please upload file again, i need this book,,

thank you

----------


## vijayppt

just googled and found out this




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deira95100

file expired . . .did you have the chance to upload it?

----------

